# Which travel agent?



## Marcantony (Sep 1, 2010)

I need to book a flight to Australia for my wife and children. Is there any travel agent you were particularly happy with and any I should avoid? Also do travel agents charge a fee for their services?


----------



## Arrows Travel (Apr 21, 2011)

Marcantony said:


> I need to book a flight to Australia for my wife and children. Is there any travel agent you were particularly happy with and any I should avoid? Also do travel agents charge a fee for their services?


Hi Marcantony,

Simply book online my friends. There are thousands of websites with no booking fee.

It is easy and you get some great deals.

Warm Regards,
JP from ArrowsTravel


----------



## jackytan (May 8, 2011)

Arrows Travel said:


> Hi Marcantony,
> Simply book online my friends. There are thousands of websites with no booking fee.
> It is easy and you get some great deals.
> 
> ...


Hi there 
could you please let me know about big outbound travel country in Australia,


----------



## rayeric (Dec 23, 2010)

If you book via travel agents they will charge you a fees for their services. I would also recommend that you should book online yourself as there are many websites that offer good deals for flights. Or you can directly go to the airline website and book there.


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

Depends where you are I guess. Here in the UK we've found flight centre quite good. btw Malaysian airlines are currently having a bit of a sale so have some good prices.


----------



## jackytan (May 8, 2011)

hi guys
thank you so much for your information, i am from third world country of Vietnam, i learn it is way harder to get visa improval, yes i will have to plan about a year before


----------



## ellesoj (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Jacky,

You can actually book online and compare as to where you can save best. You may try this company that provides you a list of different list of Airline and will give you comparison on which you could save the least. You may search for the company named as Compare Bookings.

Hope this helps.

Best,

Ellesoj


----------

